# G'day from Oz



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi peoples,

Long time lurker, first time poster. 

Just thought I'd introduce myself and say Hi.

Hi!

:lol:

:roll:


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm Back, I'm Back, I'm Back...

OMG...deep breaths now.

Withdrawl almost killed me.

Shout out to my mates, Ruurd, Blair, Ed, and dwarfpike. Oh and better not forget Kim (mod). Hi Kim! hope the guys picked up the slack while I was away.


----------



## WhitetigerFish (Aug 16, 2008)

Nice to see ya! I'm new to and instead of just browsing for hours on end I felt maybe I should make some contributions as well =)


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome back *DFF* ... I assume the move went off as planned???

Oh, I tricked Blair into some _Laetacara dorsigera_ ... another one for the _Laetacara_ club!!! We're building it slowing ... but it's building!!! :lol:


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Yes it is true Peter, the _Laetacara_ club is becoming truly international, perhaps even one to eventually rival the Bolivian Ram Club :lol:. Give me some time, I'll help get those folk in the BRC to add some _Laetacara_ to the tank, it's working so well for me and they are such comical little things zooming out from the undergrowth when I tap the tank, bundling in with the hustle of the Bolivians and even sneaking around behind the Rotkeil :lol:, who wouldn't want to join!

What slack? Who you calling slack! These new guys, they come on the forum and start expecting things from us, asking about fish, talking about fish, what do you want about the fish!

So how'd the move go bud? All the little fishy friends doing ok and handled the relocation well? You'd better get cracking, I'm only one 50 gallon Laetacara tank behiiiiind yooou!  I remember rightly you started this Laetacara fixation with your Brizzie ways, no bludger business now!

Give em the Aussie salute for me will ya.

:thumb:


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Peter!

Nice to see you again bud, I was wondering where you went, but I did remember that you were moving. Hope everything went well!


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Ahhh, I haven't moved yet, that's probably going to be put off to the end of school this year in December.

Just been real busy at work for the last two and a half weeks, up to 17 hour days on a couple of occasions.

Right now I'm enjoying three days of RnR before Fathers Day this Sunday.

One thing all this work meant, is that I didn't spend one nickel over the last three weeks. Well I cured that yesterday (Thursday).

On Wednesday I heard there was a small LFS just a short walk down the road from one of my normal LFS. So I went and checked it out. He doesn't have much, mostly African cichlids and Salt Water fish, but he did have the best ever school of Lemon tetras I've ever seen. All his stock are pure quality, including the best Bolivian rams I've seen here. :thumb:

So, went home cleaned both tanks, did a water change, and moved some fish around. Thursday I went back and bought all 20 Lemon tetras, along with 10 Golden pencilfish, 6 Panda cory's and 6 otocinclus. No photos untill late next week as my digital camera is on it's way to Fraser Island right now, as the whole family have gone away for the Fathers Day weekend, while I go back to work tomorrow. :roll:

Now it's just killing me that I can't aquascape my two tanks untill after I move. I've almost got all the fish I want for both tanks now.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

blairo1 said:


> What slack? Who you calling slack! These new guys, they come on the forum and start expecting things from us, asking about fish, talking about fish, what do you want about the fish!


LOL! I wasn't calling anyone slack. I was just hoping you guys managed to handle all the advice dispensing without me. 

Oh and Blair, welcome to the real _in crowd_. :dancing: Got any pics?


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Pictures you say, check out here:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=

:thumb:


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Thank goodness...I thought you ran away! :lol:

Glad to see you back!


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Heeey Peter. Good to see you are back on the forum. Yes I'm still alive as well, haha! I didn't spend much time on the forum either. So how is the house? Space for a fish room?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh yes, *Dutch Dude* is next on our hit list for _Laetacara_ ... yes yes ... watch the US, Oz, and the UK all team up to put pressure on him!!! :lol:


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Hahahaha :lol:

Well I seriously considered them! As most of you know I have a 50 gallon tank with currently 8 Bolivians. After so many years I start to lose some interest in them. I managed to breed them, raise fry (also parent raised), study their fun and interesting behaviour and kept some for a long time. So I would like to change some things in this tank. I definitely keep the 2 tank raised fry that are most likely male and female. I was thinking of 4 or 5 Bolivians and a pair of some other dwarf,....like the Leatacara for example. The only problem with that is the cherry shrimp. Apisto's also feed on them and even the Bolivians occasionally snack a small baby shrimp. I'll expect the Laetacara to quickly eat my colony of shrimp. So does any one have experience with shrimp and Laetacara in the same tank? I would prefer the dorsegerus by the way. My alternatives are Apistogramma borellii opal redmask or A. agassizi.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

G'day Ruurd,

House hunting is still ongoing mate. As for a fish room, it's doubtfull I'll ever expand to that. I think at most, I'd look at having four 50 gallon tanks for dwarf cichlids and L numbers, and six grow out and qt tanks. Just a small set up all in all. 

Hope things have been good for you, and we'll catch up next week sometime.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Kim,

Run away, me never. :wink: Even if Number6 came after me, swinging a pacu in each hand.

I really missed the place.

It'll be a little while before I'm back here with my old frequency. Also my pc at home got wiped out, so I lost all my links to all the cichlid and other fish sites, so it's going to take me a little time to build up my fishy data base again.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

G'day *WhitetigerFish*,

Welcome to C-F. What fish do you keep? and do you have any pics?


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Welcome back *DeadFishFloating* I wondered what happened to you.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I haven't tried _Laetacara_ with shrimp yet, mostly becuase I keep my little ones with my dwarf pike cichlids. And I KNOW the pikes will devestate the shrimp, so just haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Peter,....I'm OK but spending les time posting on this board. The number of tanks you mention are a nice set up for a fish room Peter, haha! For now I'll stick to 3 tanks. I do have a 15, 30 and 50 gallon tank for spare, quarantine, breeding or grow out. I considered breeding fish as well but calculating the expenses of heating, water changing and the food it isn't doable. I would spend more to the fry as I would get payed for. So the only reason to breed some species is to get nice better quality fish for my own tanks. That is what I did with the Bolivians and the same now with A. hongsloi II.

Dwarfpike,.....considering the size and the reputation of being more territorial I expect the Laetacara to wipe out my colony of shrimp in a short period. Thats why I lean more towards the Apisto's. I know they will snack more shrimp as the Bolivians do but I expect the colony will keep up breeding and compensate for the losses.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome back! 8) 
BV


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks BV. How're the O doing?


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

My oscar?
He's doing great---especially now that I've moved the salvini out of his tank. He's now got the whole thing to himself again, and he seems much happier as a result.



DeadFishFloating said:


> bought all 20 Lemon tetras, along with 10 Golden pencilfish, 6 Panda cory's and 6 otocinclus


I'm looking forward to seeing pics later on this week! 8)

BV


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

O.K.

Some very bad pics.

Tank setup while waiting to move house. Easy to break down.









Female curviceps again. I don't think I'll ever get a decent shot of the male.









One of my L397's. They're not overly fond of bright lights. 









Some of my new panda cory's and a perfect example of my legendary photographic skills.


----------

